# Kali



## islandtime (Jun 14, 2002)

Check out the movie area post for Kali


GEne GAbel:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes, I'd be curious to know if anyone had the inside info. on this:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2305


----------

